# todays hail pic try



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

[siteimg]3835[/siteimg]


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

all you need is the pic number such as 3835 not all the rest
[siteimg]3835[/siteimg]


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Read this
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutor ... imageforum


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jb

Try this and you will get it to work:

type in:

[siteimg] 12345678 [/siteimg]

Go look at the number for your pic... insert that number(3835) where I put 1234578

If you need another example, just click the quote button on FlashBoom's post. You will see the html code that shows how he did it.

That should do it!

Ryan

.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

john, you should see mine and marks truck, we were at kilgores pharmacy on providnece, it looked liked golf balls coming outta the sky, my truck is messed up!!!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

That was some crazy weather the last couple nights. I keep telling my wife we need to get a weather radio. We left the TV on overnight so she could listen to the advisories coming in. It pretty much went right around St Louis. My thoughts and prayers go out to the families who lost everything. T


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

ok here we go I know this is off topic a bit










[siteimg]3794[/siteimg]


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

FlashBoomSplash and Ben.........thank you thank you thank you :lol:

oh yea that photo is from last sunday I hope they left before that storm came in or there will be some dead birds from that hail storm

:eyeroll:

:beer:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Am I imagining things or does the snow in the front row, just right of center have a white neck collar on?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

it sure does look like a collar.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I messed with it on my cpu and I think it dose I cant zoom in real close but it sure has something on it might be a six pack ring but it has something on it


----------

